# Native American Indian Dog breeder.



## mgillespie (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi, 
I would very much like a couple of Native American Indian Dogs. 
(http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/nativeamericanindiandog.htm)
However, can only seem to find breeders in North America. I am located in the UK and would not dream of subjecting a puppy or even a fully grown adult dog to the quarantine period.
If anyone knows of a breeder in the UK then I would appreciate it greatly if you could share help me out.

Kind regards,

-me!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Why don't you want the 6 month quarentine? From what I understand you can visit your puppy/dog all the time. It can't be that bad if people still import and quarentine.


----------



## mgillespie (Jan 12, 2007)

it's a very important time for a puppy, and a very long time for a regular dog. 
It isn't uncommon for dogs to completely ignore their owners for extensive periods of time following their quarantine.


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree a long flight and then quarantine is not ideal for a young puppy. Maybe you can find a good breeder in Europe - see if they will keep the puppy for you until you can sort out the pet passport. You would be getting an older puppy as I am fairly sure when you have blood tests you will still have to wait six months. I know it is like this her in the UK - when we got our pet passports for ours it was six months until you can travel. 
Here is the website 
www.defra.gov.uk


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, a 6 month quarantine?! I know it was that way like 10 years ago, but I honestly though now provided you have records of shots and health checks, that quarantine was only 2 weeks. 

Anyway, sorry I'm not much help, I don't know of any breeders in the UK.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

*shrugs* the dog on that link looks like a Malamute or Husky cross to me. I bet that if you went to your local shelter, you could find one very similar.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

In following the links to one of the breeders of this type of dog, it says that the breed is actually extinct but that "dedicated" breeders have "recreated" the breed (probably from huskies and malamutes), and they are actually asking $1500 for them. And all the while, huskies and malamutes are dying in pounds for lack of homes.


----------



## corsomom (Dec 30, 2006)

I have heard a few stories about this "breed" Not a dog I would want, more like a wild animal, and terrified of everyone and everything.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

> All coat colors/patterns are $1200.00 except for rare blue-eyed pups which are $1500.00. Pricing does not include certified health check and shipping.


Riiiiigght! LOL!!!! "Rare" blue eyes? Whatever. They have blue eyes because they are husky mixes. 

And why should anyone pay more for eye color?   

And you have to PAY MORE to get a "health check?" What the heck is a health check to these people? 

Puppies should come to their new homes pre-vaccinated and dewormed. 

to the OP- I'd steer clear of this breed. NONE of the breeders on that page even looked remotely reputable.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Also, did you see that one breeder with "Siberian Indian Dogs?" 

Oh, so sad!! 

she made up a fancy name to sell a mutt. And I'm sure that people like the OP buy into this like crazy, after all, it sounds so wild and exoctic! 

*sigh*


----------



## lakoda (Jan 14, 2007)

*Native American Indian Dog's*

Hello, We just purchased two male's from [ The Dunn's Den ] they are located in the U.S. in Michigan. They are an Amazing Breed ! We have done alot of research on this breed and this is the only breed that we will ever own ! Our two male's came from a litter of eight pup's!, and this was mom's second litter !They only breed mom one time a year......for only six litter's ! We purchased the only two male's from the litter, that was born November 9th, 2006. They will be 10 wk's on Jan 16 th ! My guy is very,very, large ! He really is BIG for a soon to be 10 wk old N.A.I.D !!!!! Even the breeder had mentioned [ pointed ] this out to me. We purchased two N.A.I.D'S so they would have each other to play,etc.....They both have Indian Name's ! And everyone that may see them are just ''AMAZED'' at how STUNNING LOOKING they are!!!!!!!! If you would like to contact them you can E-mail them at [ [email protected] Let her know that i referred you !!!!!!!


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Breeds them once a year for six years? Poor dogs. Let's see, that's 8 pups times 6 litters, times $1500 -- I guess if one is getting rich off their dogs, it doesn't matter if the dogs are overbred. Again, poor dogs.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess that nice allure of having a dog with "no genetic anomalies" will soon be crushed by the over-breeding brutes out to make a nice dollar.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

lakoda said:


> Hello, We just purchased two male's from [ The Dunn's Den ] they are located in the U.S. in Michigan. They are an Amazing Breed ! We have done alot of research on this breed and this is the only breed that we will ever own ! Our two male's came from a litter of eight pup's!, and this was mom's second litter !They only breed mom one time a year......for only six litter's ! We purchased the only two male's from the litter, that was born November 9th, 2006. They will be 10 wk's on Jan 16 th ! My guy is very,very, large ! He really is BIG for a soon to be 10 wk old N.A.I.D !!!!! Even the breeder had mentioned [ pointed ] this out to me. We purchased two N.A.I.D'S so they would have each other to play,etc.....They both have Indian Name's ! And everyone that may see them are just ''AMAZED'' at how STUNNING LOOKING they are!!!!!!!! If you would like to contact them you can E-mail them at [ [email protected] Let her know that i referred you !!!!!!!



The person I quoted certainly sound like someone that has something to be gained from advertising, n'est pas? 

There no dog in existance that has no genetic anomalies. Dogs are a man made creation, they are all anomalies. 

These dogs are all Siberian Husky/ Malamute/ Akita mixes. If you would walk into a shelter, you'd see the same dogs for a $70 adoption fee.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

MagicToller said:


> I guess that nice allure of having a dog with "no genetic anomalies" will soon be crushed by the over-breeding brutes out to make a nice dollar.


Yep, good point.


----------



## mistyinca (Oct 25, 2006)

Way down on that page, under the picture of the dog, it says (underline mine):
_Harmony, the Native American Indian Dog at 6 months old bred by Majestic View Kennels. "Harmony is a re-creation of the type of dogs that the Native American people used before the horse was introduced. Ironically, these dogs tend to produce less dander than most dog breeds so that most allergic people can own them. These dogs are also known as Plains or Plains Village Dogs."_​
"re-creat[ed]"?! So they even admit it's not this fabled breed they claim.


----------

